# Fatty and Bella



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm new to the forum... I picked up 2 females a few weeks back. Here are some pics from when I first got them.

Group shot... Bella on the left and Fatty on the right









Bella









Fatty









My Pitty Buster meeting his sisters for the first time


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are these considered Varieberk?


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Can I just say that I am very shocked by the fact that you have your girls in a tank with a SOLID wood lid on top - and by the looks of it, with no air vents! I'm surprised your girls can even breathe in there!

Tanks are really not the ideal home for rats, you need to get a proper rat cage for them. Rats are very intelligent animals and need to be stimulated, by the looks of it their home is very bare  
Did you get these girls on a whim? As it seems like you didn't do any if not alot of research.

Your girls are very sweet.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ease up .... I bought the wrong size wire top for the tank I had and it was too late to go back to the store to get another one. I bought one that fit the next day. The girl at the store said to hold off on a wire cage until they got bigger. They are in a 3 story wire cage right now and the lil Houdini ... Bella... still gets through the bars. I'll post a pic in a second.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is the new cage now that they have grown some.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

MinionZer0 said:


> Ease up .... I bought the wrong size wire top for the tank I had and it was too late to go back to the store to get another one. I bought one that fit the next day. The girl at the store said to hold off on a wire cage until they got bigger. They are in a 3 story wire cage right now and the lil Houdini ... Bella... still gets through the bars. I'll post a pic in a second.


If you'd explained that in the beginning, then I wouldn't have jumped to conclusions so quickly. I'm glad that you have got a cage for them  There are plenty of tips round the site on how you can stop smaller rats from escaping through the bars (Putting wire mesh round the cage, etc.)

Please excuse me if I sounded harsh in my first post, but I bet many people on here would have thought or said a similar thing.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Emster said:


> Can I just say that I am very shocked by the fact that you have your girls in a tank with a SOLID wood lid on top - and by the looks of it, with no air vents! I'm surprised your girls can even breathe in there!
> 
> Tanks are really not the ideal home for rats, you need to get a proper rat cage for them. Rats are very intelligent animals and need to be stimulated, by the looks of it their home is very bare
> Did you get these girls on a whim? As it seems like you didn't do any if not alot of research.
> ...


I'm in several forums and I gotta tell you this "I am shocked" approach without asking questions and finding out facts first never achieves the desired result and generally causes annoyance. Your best bet is to gently educate an individual on proper care. 

I dont' have the money to buy multiple cages one for when they are young and a bigger one for when they grow large enough not to sneak through the bars.. but if your wallet is fat like that... I'll give you my address.. by all means send me a check. Thanks!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was posting at the same time you were... yeah I know the forum mentality. Everyone wants what's best for the lil critters and sometimes people tend to get to emotional and do come off a bit harsh. No worries.. I got tough skin. lol


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are cuties! Are they brown or black? They almost look like a chocolate color, but then my moniter is usually messed up... 

Gorgeous pit bull, by the way. A word of warning, though...they generally hate rats (you probably know this...) and make it their goal to eat them. :wink: My brother had a pit bull who stayed at our house for a couple of years, and he couldn't stand my rat, Eddie. I always kept my bedroom door shut to keep him away from him, but he got in one day (they're so smart!). I ran in the room because I heard him barking, and there was blood everywhere...I was devastated, I thought he had killed Eddie...till I saw Eddie huffing and hissing and realized Smokey's (dog) nose was cut up. LoL, my mom called Eddie "Killer" after that...needless to say, my brother was not amused...

Anyways, lol, off-topic...Totally decent cage, where'd you find it? I haven't seen one like it around here.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Well the main thing is that you have actually got a cage for them  And I really do apologise for jumping so quickly.
As I've said there are cheap, quick and easy ways to sort out the pesky critters that make it their aim to escape :lol: 

I've got to say that I love Fatty's markings! Are they from the same litter? I presume they are as they have similar colourings.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually they are blue and white. 

Thanks he's a good boy. Buster likes them I think. He is constantly watching them in their cage and sniffing them. He tries to lick them all the time and he gets nipped for his efforts but hey Pitty's are nothing if not persistent. 

I got the cage at Petco. They don't have it on their website tho. I had a piece of paper on it that had the name of the company that made it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I got the rats from Petco as well. I'm not sure if they are from the same litter but I'm guessing they are. There was alot of them with the same markings and color. I picked the two most active. I had looked around for a rat rescue but couldn't find one local. I don't know how old they are. I have to ask at Petco at what age do they get their small rats then i can figure out how old they are now.

They are hard to take pictures of... never stand still long enough to take a good shot.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh funny story actually Ledzepgirl... The day I got the new cage I had it in my other room. I heard the wheel going and Buster went over there to investigate the noise. I didn't think anything of it but when he didn't come back for a bit i went in to see what he was doing. When i turned on the light I saw a lil grey blur run under my desk and Buster saw it too so I ran over and lil Bella came out I grabbed her and she was soaking wet.... seems that Buster must have given her a good licking. She actually looked like she had the same hair style as one of the Gotti boys.. haha. No harm done. I'm more nervous of Buster stepping on them trying to play than eating them.


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

They are the most adorable little things, same for your dog.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

MinionZer0 said:


> Actually they are blue and white.
> 
> Thanks he's a good boy. Buster likes them I think. He is constantly watching them in their cage and sniffing them. He tries to lick them all the time and he gets nipped for his efforts but hey Pitty's are nothing if not persistent.
> 
> I got the cage at Petco. They don't have it on their website tho. I had a piece of paper on it that had the name of the company that made it. I'll see if I can find it.



Hmm..they look brown to me, but maybe it's just the lighting? 

Either way, they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

MinionZer0 said:


> Oh funny story actually Ledzepgirl... The day I got the new cage I had it in my other room. I heard the wheel going and Buster went over there to investigate the noise. I didn't think anything of it but when he didn't come back for a bit i went in to see what he was doing. When i turned on the light I saw a lil grey blur run under my desk and Buster saw it too so I ran over and lil Bella came out I grabbed her and she was soaking wet.... seems that Buster must have given her a good licking. She actually looked like she had the same hair style as one of the Gotti boys.. haha. No harm done. I'm more nervous of Buster stepping on them trying to play than eating them.


Lmao, sounds like my dog Reese. He's a giant schnauzer, they're also supposed to hate small rodents. But he's in love with the rats, Scout in particular (she's blue too  ) However, for some reason he hates the hairless we have? :? Animals are strange.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

I HAVE THAT NEW CAGE YOUR PUTTING THEM IN. ITS SOOO NICE! =]


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

what cuties! and gorgeous pit, too.


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

They are cute

But look brown to me as well.


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

They still have to moult - they'll end up black. My black hooded had a distinctly chocolate sheen to her coat when she was a baby - but now that she's around six months, she's finished her moulting and has the prettiest, shiniest black hood.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are sssooooooo cute!


----------

